# 160kg shield



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

Had a bash on the 160kg shield tonight, training for Britains SM 105kg final. Nice piece of kit, horrid event (lol).


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Frightening!


----------



## BLUTOS (Mar 5, 2005)

What does that feel like? Does it push down on chest and hamper breathing, or if held lower looks like it would rip the grip in seconds.

Well done though reps!


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

Cheers very much, I think it's better to have high on the chest leaving your belly free a little to breath. I didnt tighten my belt really tight so I could keep breathing ok. Very taxing on the grip. The one at the show is 180kg, I'm hoping to get a good distance with this bugger and hit a wall, then try and get a larger shield.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Mental mate well done!


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

doesnt look like fun


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

Cheers lads, not fun to start with. Did three sets, 3rd was the best but felt a little gassed after the 3rd. Once you get the hang of it gets easier.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

its my max deadlift the chances of me carrying it 5 yards are slim to none


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

how much do you weigh? just been nosy


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

You would be suprised mate, as long as you take it off high enough. Never say NEVER! I'm 96kg's today, I competed last sunday at the British powerlifting champs and I was 94.9kg's. My bodyweight goes up and down, I'm trying to get up to a lean 100kg.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

powerlifting champs you deadlift,squat and bench? what total did you get? when i finally get to size i want would like to give it a go


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

Dont worry about size, get in and have a go now so you know exactly where you stand! Yes three lifts, I did 900kg. Was content with that total as I have BSM 105 final in 4 weeks (touch wood) I didnt hurt myself on anything. Made a few mistakes on my bench, wanted 9 for 9 lifts but missed 2 benches cocking about with my single ply bench shirt. I lift with a multiply shirt, for this comp I used a single ply as I have another powerlifting show at the Mr Olympia contest in september and it's single ply only.


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

I like the idea of that, thank you for the nice comments bud


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Looks torture! well done though strong bro.


----------



## rocky666 (Jul 9, 2009)

what would happen to david hayes toe if you dropped that on it?


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

that is crazy, fair play mate


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

Cheers very much for the comments. I was worried about dropping the thing on my mates drive (Lol). I think Davids foot would come off if that bugger landed!


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Awesome strength as always mate, nice work!


----------



## treecreeper (Nov 12, 2010)

very strong  good luck in the comp chris


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

I'm going to have another bash with the shield tonight, it's a bugger to use LOL


----------

